# Job- Clinical System Specialist - EMR- Nextgen



## sdb0122 (May 25, 2012)

NextGen Clinical Systems Specialist (CSS) participates in the planning, development, training, implementation, evaluation, and maintenance of the electronic health record (EHR) in the Tenet Florida Physician Services practice locations. NextGen experience preferred. The CSS functions as a liaison for additional Clinical Informatics Systems as requested. The CSS is responsible for facilitating communication between the clinical end users - physicians, nursing staff, physician assistants, medical assistants, nursing care practitioners, and ancillary staff, and the TFPS support team staff and consultants. The CSS will work collaboratively and directly with the vendors and technical experts. The CSS strives to optimize the clinical workflow design to best meet requirements for usage of the EHR. The CSS is responsible for maintaining the data dictionary and templates. The CSS develops the skills to deliver on reporting requirements. The CSS participates on the Clinical Systems Team, establishing teamwork through appropriate application of process, technical, and information management expertise, and in collaboration with the Director, Clinical Systems and the other CSS members of the team. 

Email resumes to anna.tjon@tenethealth.com


----------

